# Paintings/Pics related to music



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Do you have any art work, paintings, pictures, photos, posters in your house related to music?

If so what do you have? Show if you can. 

Or do you think its a bit cringey?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This painting hangs in our home once in a while:










It is called "Singing the Blues" and is a creation by my wife, who is a professional artist. When it is not in our home, it is usually in the gallery we have to show off her work.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have in my living room 90cm x 60cm posters of Jim Morrison (b & w live shot from c. 1968) and Led Zeppelin (the first album sleeve). I was thinking only the other day whether I'm now a bit too old for rock music posters on my walls but I'm giving them a pass as they don't look incongruous seeing they are in frames rather than just pinned to the wall. No photos, unfortunately - the camera technology on my phone is a bit lame.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

In an apartment I lived in ~15 years ago for several years there were built in shelves I used for CDs in the living room. 20 cm or so above these shelves the roof inclination began and the wooden frame of these shelves formed a very narrow board. I cannot remember if I got them for this purpose or had them anyway but I put a dozen or so of ca. postcard sized historical portraits of famous composer there for decoration. But this was a fairly special situation and I have not used these composer portraits since. I also kept about a handful of vintage 50s/60s 7" and 10" vinyls with the idea of using the covers for decoration but this has not been realised yet. I am not aware of any music related painting I like so much that I would have a large scale reproduction on the wall.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

I own this print of a Japanese mendicant Zen monk or Komusō playing a piece called _Kadotsuke_ on the shakuhachi. While engaged in religious begging, monks were sometimes asked by people in Buddhist households to perform a memorial piece for the passing of a spirit into its next incarnation. The monk would stand three feet (shaku) away from the entrance gate (kado) and perform this piece. Its meaning was based on a Chinese religious text praising Kanzeon (or Kannon), the Buddhist goddess of mercy.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Mozart Divertimento for 3 Basset Horns (Kay Lipton - "Art Informed By Music")


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Kreisler jr said:


> I also kept about a handful of vintage 50s/60s 7" and 10" vinyls with the idea of using the covers for decoration but this has not been realised yet. I am not aware of any music related painting I like so much that I would have a large scale reproduction on the wall.


I love some of those older Deutsche Grammophon covers!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Moving this to the Community Forum.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I have the following around my house:

*Jaco Pastorius
*









*Schoenberg*










*John McLaughlin / Mahavishnu Orchestra*










*And, since my girlfriend is an artist, she is painting a reproduction of the Sun/Moon image from the "Larks' Tongues in Aspic" album cover by King Crimson. She is about 80% complete.*










I have a couple more, but I couldn't find images of them online.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Monsalvat said:


> I love some of those older Deutsche Grammophon covers!


Yes, so do I, although admittedly there are also some silly ones. I am not going so far to acquire old vinyl for the covers but some I had anyway, usually from Ebay en gros acquisitions I kept around and thought about putting them on the walls. Right now there just is not enough spaces between the shelves for such kind of decoration and there are a few other reasons I am not doing it. But I still think it would be a nice decoration for a room with recorded music and stereo setup. Sure, it's nerdy but I find it less cliché and pretentious than big portraits or bust of Beethoven, Mozart, Wagner etc.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Kreisler jr said:


> I find it less cliché and pretentious than big portraits or bust of Beethoven, Mozart, Wagner etc.


Yes, I have a photo of myself. I was thinking about digging up some composer portraits I bought when I was young and rehanging them into a tier pyramid on my wall. Naturally I keep a tier list of composers posted to my refrigerator so I haven't forgotten: I will be the top of the pyramid.


----------



## tefeviil (1 mo ago)

I do have a few portraits of classical composers like Tchaikovsky, Schubert, Bach, and Rachmaninoff (not the most classical ones but still). And, I think, that’s it. There are no artworks that would be a symbiosis of these two arts.
At the same time, I do have a lot of paintings not related to music directly, like the ones I got from https://www.photolamus.com/cоuple-caricatures last year or the ones that my wife makes. I love to fill my house with art. It’s a great way to make it look less empty.
I think I need more pictures related to music in the house.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)




----------

